# Experience on TV spider ?



## thgb (Jul 3, 2008)

I am looking to redirect or transfert the Tivo ouput to an other room - I noticed that TV spider could do the trick but I don't know if it works well or not (video quality? HD? other....) is there anyone who has some experience of it ?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6458403#post6458403


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a TV Spider that allows all the TVs in my house to view my Tivo Series 2 just by turning the TV to channel 125. It works great, doesn't interfere with the cable or cable modem and the picture is good. It only accepts composite video so I wouldn't use it with a Tivo HD unless you don't care about having HD in the other rooms. Also you need access to the main cable panel so you can install a splitter but that wasn't a problem in most the houses I've lived in. Might be a little harder to access if you live in an apartment building.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

but TV spider doesn't let you control the source device, no?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If not an RF remote extender isn't that expensive or hard.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

TV Spider won't allow you to control the Tivo from the other room. I use a RF remote extender.


----------

